# Windows Key Remap



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all, I own a Samsung ATIV 700t tablet PC. This PC has two physical buttons on the upper left corner- one serves as the power/sleep button and one is an auto-rotate on/off toggle. I used to own an Asus Slate, and it had a physical button that you could press that would open the Windows on screen keyboard.


Is it possible to remap this auto-rotate toggle to an on screen keyboard button? I have googled extensively, and the closest thing I've come across has been KeyTweak which is outlined here: The Best Key Remapper for Windows
however I don't think this does exactly what I need it to do. Perhaps if I knew the keyboard button mapping it would work. 


This isn't a critical issue, it just that a keyboard toggle would be much more useful to me than an auto rotate toggle...


Thanks in advance.


----------

